# worse 4th quarter in mavs team history



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

man oh man. This was a PLAYOFF TYPE GAME. This IS WHY THE REGULAR SEASON IS PLAYED MAN. Exactly why. This game right here could give the lakers the confidence to come back on top. I've never seen a team give up 44 points in a quarter though. I've never seen the mavs so overconfident and forcing up jumpers while playing absolutely no defense. YOU HAVE TO PLAY TOUGH FOR 4 QUARTERS. not 3 quarters. not 3 quarters and 11 mins and 59 seconds. You play hard until the **no maked cursing, thanks** buzzer sounds. And when you have a team on the ropes you go for the juggler. You put griffin in the game when kobe starts killing. The mavs had NO DEFENDERS in the game. Where was raja bell? where was griffin? Where was raef? You have nash and nick in the backcourt, fin playing sf dirk at pf and bradley at center. Once the lead got down to 15 you call a timeout and handle up. You put DEFENDERS in there. You slow down the tempo of the game. The mavs were steady JACKING SHOTS five seconds into the shot clock. Even when the lead got down to 12 they just KEPT SHOOTING. Hold the gotdamn ball! They acted like a ball was a hot potato in the 4th quarter. I will never understand how a team scores 44 points in a quarter. That's just mind boggling.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I blame Nellie for letting his emotions get in the way of NOT having the best <b>"DEFENDERS" - Adrian and Bell and POPEYE in the game in the last 5 minutes of this game!</b>

The players also need to know that if they want a ring - they MUST play their defensive rotations for the full 48 minutes and Nsh should have gotten the ball to Nick on the last play - nobody else on the team hits BIG shots when they're needed.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

word man. That was terrible. He should have used EVERY TIMEOUT and made his team take GOOD SHOTS and get to the line since they weren't making anything. NO griffin, no bell no raef and no popeye. Nash cannot defend kobe. Please explain to me why nash was defending kobe down the stretch


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Mavs are my goats of the day... but seriously we can't blame that at the end. There was no way they should have been within striking distance. Overall it was a bad 2nd half, more then just the players or coaching.

-Petey


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Keep in mind this team is still 17-2. That is incredible.

So they lost a tough game. It will just make them better in the long run. Look for these guys, not the Kings, to challenge the Lakers for the WCF. (And no, that no longer means the NBA Championship, the East is back.)


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

nelson's coachign in the 4th quarter was terrible. You don't have steve nash guarding kobe bryant. YOu just can't do that. Those are the type of calls that are gonna cost mavs the title if he don't start thinking more about defense and less about offensive mismatches. nash is giving up abotu 6 inches to kobe. No way in hell he can defend him.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Keep in mind this team is still 17-2. That is incredible.
> 
> So they lost a tough game. It will just make them better in the long run. Look for these guys, not the Kings, to challenge the Lakers for the WCF. (And no, that no longer means the NBA Championship, the East is back.)


I hope you're right, Ron, and they did learn something from their meltdown. I still put part of the blame on Nelson for letting his emotions rule his intellect.

Speaking of <b>"INTELLECT"</b>,  - he is right about Nash not being able to guard Kobe, that was just ridiculous, imho! It isn't even size differential with that defensive assignment. Nash is a very good point guard, BUT by no stretch of the imagination can he defend Kobe.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That's for sure...but when Kobe has his game on, as he did in that quarter, I don't think anyone's going to get in his way.

Actually, that raises a good point...had Kobe's game been on during the first three quarters, would it have been as nasty as it was those first three quarters?


----------

